# Where would I service Skyline?



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I am considering getting a 1992 R32 Skyline GTS-T, from Motorex (not the eBay seller as in my other post), and I have a few questions. How durable is the car? What usually breaks down, and when? And if something does go wrong, where could I bring it to service it? Thanks guys, you help means alot. Thanks!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

on the MOTOREX site under FAQ their is an answer to that


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey thanks for the fast response. I have looked at the FAQ on motorex, but it doesn't really help a whole lot. What I'm really interested can really only be told by actual owners of skylines (or anyone that has a clue!). From your experiances, what in the car has broken down? Where do you personally go to service your skyline, and when you go there, do they have to order parts often? Can and will a Nissan dealership be able to service a Skyline, and will they have the parts to do so on hand? Thanks all, any input at all is greatly appreciated!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissan would definitely not have the parts on hand! Honestly...they never sold the car here in the US...why would they stock the parts?

hell, i can't think of a dealer that would know how to work on the skyline either....


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

just find the right person that works on imports, take it to a place that ONLY works on imports and that "might" be your best chance


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

...in any case, avoid rice shops that usually shows up at hin and such.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

sp engineering built a kick ass skyline and i believe they can get the hard to get parts for a skyline..but from what i was told from a good friend that owns a r34 some parts are interchangable with the z32 300zx turbo so thats a option too.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't get a GTS, get a GT-R. Don't get it to be your daily driver, have something else for that duty.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Believe me, if I had the funds to get a GTR plus a second car... hell, if I had the funds to get a GTR period I gladly would. After I pay the car off, I'm planning to do an engine swap to a dual turbo RB26DETT engine. Thanks for the advice on serviceing, anyone else have any input? Where do you guys personally service your cars? Or could I work on it myself? Thanks guys!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead_Nerd said:


> Believe me, if I had the funds to get a GTR plus a second car... hell, if I had the funds to get a GTR period I gladly would.


Then my advice to you is to save up and get the GT-R and a daily driver when you can afford it. I understand your desire of getting a Skyline but patience pays off in this matter also. I had dreamed of a R32 GT-R for over ten years (since '89) before I finally got one.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead_Nerd said:


> After I pay the car off, I'm planning to do an engine swap to a dual turbo RB26DETT engine.


Why not get a GT-R in the first place? GTS + RB26 != GT-R. Not even close. Save and get it done right.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

But you must also realize the insurace costs I would have to pay for a GTR. I'm only 17, and the only way I'm able to get a GTS because I run my own business. However, there is no way I would be able to finance a GTR plus pay the insurance amount on top of the car payments... I couldn't even pay the insurance without the GTR payments. But I would be able to comfortably pay off a $20,000 GTS with a 2 year finance plan, and once it is paid off go from there. I can always sell it in the future when I have enough for the GTR... who knows, perhaps the GTS would be the daily driver and have it PLUS the GTR... Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

If you can't afford it, you can't afford it. Look into something else for $20k or less than you can afford. A Skyline will not be a daily driver. I know, trust me. Even the most reliable cars have problems and need replacement parts. When you have to order something from Australia or Japan, it will take time, and cost extra money.

I don't think GT-R would be much more to insure than a GTS. My Audi A4 costs more to insure than my GT-R. Besides, the GTS is nothing special, you can easily find something better for the money. GT-R is a totally different animal and that is something I want you to be aware of before wasting money on a GTS.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

I understand what you're saying, and I'm not trying to disagree, cause I know you know more about this than I do. First off, I truly can afford a R33 GTS from Motorex comfortably, it is right in my price range. From what I gather you're saying that the GTS is not worth the money? Then how come so many people on this forum own GTS's? And when you say its not a daily driver, what do you mean? The stock GTS r33 is not incredibly powerful in its stock version, and it handles great, to me this DOES say daily driver. For me I wouldn't be buying the car for the name, I have just always loved skylines. The look of them, the sound of them, everything about them. I understand that the GTS is like a kitten compared to a lion, and I accept that. Everyone has to start someplace, and unless I want to wait 10 years to buy a GTR, I think I would be perfectly happy with a GTS. I am probably 100% wrong, but I am just trying to really research everything before I decide to put money down on ANY car, whether it be a skyline or not. As always, I appreciate any comments here, critism or otherwise, and thanks for the previous comments! (i.e. thanks for helping a noob


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead_Nerd said:


> First off, I truly can afford a R33 GTS from Motorex comfortably, it is right in my price range.


You mean R32, right? R33 GTS looks to be in the 30's.


Dead_Nerd said:


> From what I gather you're saying that the GTS is not worth the money? Then how come so many people on this forum own GTS's?


Because they propably are down under and don't have to pay Motorex fees. A GTS for $10k or less isn't bad but when you add the $16k for Motorex and shipping, it just isn't worth it. For that money you will get something better that you don't have to hassle with.


Dead_Nerd said:


> And when you say its not a daily driver, what do you mean?


Parts, parts, parts. When something breaks, the car will sit for weeks. You better have other means of transportation while you're waiting on parts to come from overseas.


Dead_Nerd said:


> and it handles great


No it doesn't. The GT-R handles great, the GTS on the other hand is nothing special. The best part of GT-R is not in the engine, it is how it handles and the GTS has a lot softer chassis. That is one of the reasons it doesn't make sense to shell all that money for a GTS. I would look into S14 240SX instead. You won't get the "wow, it's a Skyline" factor but I'm not so sure you would like it anyways in the long run as it is rather annoying. One of the reasons my GT-R is fairly unknown around DFW despite me having it for more than 3 years.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Sami knows what he is talking about. Listen.

I have a 1992 GT-R and I would would have nothing to do with a GTS. They are a decent car, but they just don't compare to the GT-R. I waited 11 years to get mine. 

The biggest problem with Skylines in the US is that only some of the parts are common with US cars. I spent 4 month's waiting for a crank angle sensor for my GT-R and I have a decent way to get parts. Fortunatly I was able to borrow a used one from a friend, if not my car would have been down the whole time. All it takes is one little part to stop the car and then what are you going to do?

Take your time, save your money and buy the GT-R you really want a bit later. If you are going to pay 20k for a GTS and the GT-R starts at 28k why bother with the GTS?

Is it me or do most younger people have an instant gratification issue? 

And to put this back towards the original topic, XS Engineering is the best place around for servicing a Skyline. They have the most experience in the US as far as I know.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Well the saying here by some is GT(Wank)R.....

As a "pure" handeling car they are quite good, not as good as some....Hell there was this guy (a GTR owner!!) at one crusie, kicking up a stink about how badly they handeled.....A few changes to the cars internal yaw sensors where in order.....He posted a article somewhere on the net.....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> The biggest problem with Skylines in the US is that only some of the parts are common with US cars. I spent 4 month's waiting for a crank angle sensor for my GT-R and I have a decent way to get parts. Fortunatly I was able to borrow a used one from a friend, if not my car would have been down the whole time. All it takes is one little part to stop the car and then what are you going to do?


4 Months?!?!?! Where did they order it from?!? Japan? Try Australia next time....


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

You guys are right of course, the GTS is in no way worth the cost. I think I will do as suggested, save up for an R32 GTR. Heck, I could finance one, get it legalized, and sell it for a profit in the U.S., then buy a better one for myself. Thank you all for the great advice, especially you Sami, and for helping someone fairly new to skylines figure out what is what. The one thing I have trouble believing, however, is that it took you 4 months to get that part.... how did they ship it? I deal in Airsoft guns (the business I was talking about), and they get shipped over from Japan in a matter of 2-5 days. Just some advice, you might ask them to use EMS Speedpost shipping next time, and pay the extra $20 it will cost. Anyways, thanks again guys, and any more advice you have will be extremely appreciated!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I deal with Nissan North America directly. Since it is a big corporation things are a bit slower. But still it took me 4 months to get the part. Non-usa parts are not a real priority.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I seem to be the only one here with a GTS-t, a 1991 4-door GTS-t M-spec to be precise. I don't agree with you when you say it's just a plain ordinary car to the GTR. It is also cheaper to modify for power and handling, it has basically the same suspension setup as the R32 GTR except the 4WD. You can get a similar 4WD if you go for the R32 GTS-4, which has the single turbo engine of the GTS-t and a simpler version of the GTR ATTESSA 4WD system. That one is easier to swap the RB26DETT engine into as well.

As for the modifications, you can get upwards of 250hp at the wheels on a GTS turbo without going at the bottom end - a turbo change, injector change, bigger intercooler and some engine management. Mine has the stock turbo, stock injectors, bigger intercooler, intake and exhaust, and it spins the wheels through 4500rpm in second and chirps them in third. 

Parts are not hard to get. You can order them on-line, or from one of the Japanese car sales places that maintain web-sites (I use www.nikkyo.gr.jp) or you can get secondhand parts out of Australia or NZ. Suspension and brakes are the same for the most part as the 300ZX turbo. Other parts are hardly required - the cars are tough (except for coil packs, and the mod to do is toss them out and run RX-7 coils).

Oh, and the GTS-4 and GTS-t are 1/3 the cost of a GTR. Nobody with a GTR will steer you towards a lesser model, but the GTS-t and GTS-4 are quite good - certainly more than half the GTR value for less than half the GTR price.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Carlito said:


> I don't agree with you when you say it's just a plain ordinary car to the GTR. It is also cheaper to modify for power and handling, it has basically the same suspension setup as the R32 GTR except the 4WD.


There is much more difference than the 4wd and engine between a GTS and GT-R. I have driven a few of both and the GTS floats like a boat compared to the GT-R. Next time you have them side by side, test the chassis flex, that will tell you quite a lot...

I'm not saying GTS isn't a nice car but just not worth the Motorex fees.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Well motorex has one right now that's been legalized, for $20,000.... I thinks thats pretty good, compared to their 50,000k for the GTR. Thanks for the advice all you're really helping me in this. Any more advice would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

motorex doesnt legalize anything other than GT-R's.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> motorex doesnt legalize anything other than GT-R's.


Yes, they do:

http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html#

Check out Conversion/Pricing link on that page. The R33 and R32 GTS's (Turbo and non-turbo) can be imported.

Anyways, latest word is that they have suspended all imports, though you'd have to contact them to verify.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> Yes, they do:
> 
> http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html#
> 
> ...


i stand corrected 

as per suspending imports, its because they cant figure out the OBDII issues. I contacted motorex about this a couple of months back and they said that we will be able to legalize again around december of this year.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I know they've been stuck on the OBDII on the '96 models and up. But recently I've been hearing alot of people saying that they have suspended all models. 
Like I said, I don't know if this is true or not because I haven't contacted them directly. So anyone wanting to bring one in should contact them first.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> I know they've been stuck on the OBDII on the '96 models and up. But recently I've been hearing alot of people saying that they have suspended all models.
> Like I said, I don't know if this is true or not because I haven't contacted them directly. So anyone wanting to bring one in should contact them first.


they were still legalizing 96 and older models, but that was the last time i contacted them in June. maybe an email is in order


----------

